# Forum > News > Contests >  Figureprints Giveaway - 3D Print of your WoW Character shipped to your house!

## Smitten

With money I got selling some beta keys, I've decided to do another giveaway! This time it's a Figureprint of your WoW character If you don't know what that is, *you can find out here.*



*To Enter:* Post a reply to this thread with where you plan on putting it or doing with it if you win.

*The Prize:* Gift voucher to Figureprints.com to the value of one Figureprint ($130 USD/€130) + shipping costs.

*Requirements:* You must meet *at least one* of the following requirements:

Have 10 Thanks GivenBe a Donator80 Rep or higher

*End Date:* 14th of August, 11:59PM AEST.

*Terms:
*

It's up to the winner to determine if Figureprints ships to their country and what taxes or duties your country may charge for it. These will be paid by you.Any double posting will result in your entry being removed.

Winners will be chosen through Random.org based on post number. Good luck and have fun!

----------


## lilsniff

Would be awesome with a figureprint! Personally I'd put it right next to my screen so I could look at it every day while gaming  :Smile:

----------


## squee666

Cmon dont let my dreams be dreams.

Also thanks for this kinda competition cool beans

----------


## ASGamer

I don't have the minimum rep so i cannot enter, but wanted to say that this is awesome! Congratz to the winner.

----------


## Smitten

> I don't have the minimum rep so i cannot enter, but wanted to say that this is awesome! Congratz to the winner.


You're a donator so you do meet the requirements  :Smile:

----------


## ASGamer

> You're a donator so you do meet the requirements


Oh duh, i am blind to the bold print of "*at least one*" - thanks for clearing it up  :Smile: 



Edit: If I won, I would display it in my wall of nerd in my office - out of reach of my 2 year old  :Smile:

----------


## gippy

I would inform my girlfirend that unfortunatly we have to make space in our bed for the figureprint, then sleep with it on the pillar beside me, cradling it like a newborn child.

Or i'd display upon my fireplace, which would be the sensible option :P

----------


## OotHE

Well there's not much else a place for me to put it except for on my desk, however I would definitely use my character's older attire if I were to win it - every time I'd look over my shoulder to see Nacho, proudly standing watch on my shelf on my desk, I'd be reminded of the "golden days" of finding glitches with my pals and making exploration videos with newly met friends. 

I remember when someone drew my character doing the Caramelldansen and I absolutely loved it~ 

To whomever wins, congrats, and thanks for doing this, Smitten!

----------


## Ashoran

Smitten is sexy af. 
Also I would put it next to my bed, so I can talk with someone before I go to sleep. :gusta:

----------


## artemarkantos

I don't know where i can put this, but i will create *put cool stuff here*  :Smile:

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Perfect for my desk! Good Luck to all!

----------


## Dovah

Maybe winning will finally motivate me to clean my desk to make room for this.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If I won I'd use my old warrior from Vanilla. My bank is full of all his old gear.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TehVoyager

Smitten, why you always so nice? geez, bolstering the community, one might mistake you for caring about the community. gonna have to draw twice as many crappy bitmap images making fun of people now to compensate!

also, im totally entering :P

----------


## holymessenger

♥♥♥♥ love you

----------


## hackerlol

If I win I would put it next to my computer or on my dressing table.

----------


## OotHE

> maybe winning will finally motivate me to clean my desk to make room for this.


i know, right?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*great giveaway! gd luck guys! ^_^*

----------


## jimmyamd

This would be so sick, thanks again friend

----------


## vvvat

mmm. sounds cool. I'm in!

----------


## markons

Would love to have my character printed while he is not in moonkin form ofc  :Smile:

----------


## trunken2001

This can be awesome! Thanks for doing this!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Thanks for this! I'd like to put the figurine on my shelf of Blizzard related collectors editions and other blizz-memorabilia! Thanks

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> With money I got selling some beta keys, I've decided to do another giveaway! This time it's a Figureprint of your WoW character If you don't know what that is, *you can find out here.*
> 
> 
> 
> *To Enter:* Post a reply to this thread with where you plan on putting it or doing with it if you win.
> 
> *The Prize:* Gift voucher to Figureprints.com to the value of one Figureprint ($130 USD/€130) + shipping costs.
> 
> *Requirements:* You must meet *at least one* of the following requirements:
> ...


Omg I love these. I'd have it and then get someone to draw a copy of it lol

----------


## Phocito

Would love to have one of these for my weird gaming shrine, currently just boasting all my amiibos and wow boxes, but would love to move off the crap amiibos to have a section dedicated to wow in honor of legion, just got into the beta today and downloading right this second, so hopes are high!

Good luck to everyone, may the RNG be with you.

----------


## iMigu

uuh, this would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Sephiroth

I need one that can swipe and catch pokemon for me.

----------


## Kidorano

If i win, then i will put it in my window pointing directly at my brothers window just to mock him with the awesomeness of my paladin even more!  :Cool:

----------


## Roccatex

Uhhm, I'am thinking of what char I would choose, but first I would like to win. ^^

----------


## sabe123

My Enhancement Shaman with Sulfuras would look great beneath my screen. Thanks for that great Giveaway!

----------


## Confucius

I could get one of my panda hunter and put it next to my panda statue.

----------


## Relican

This would go next to my Fat Chocobo on the side of my desk that I use for game merch decor. That'd be pretty, cool actually. No clue which character I'd use, though.

----------


## Rabitted

Hey Smitten, nice of you to do a giveaway! 
I would like to have my father's old character moduled in his most prideful set: the druid dungeon set from tbc, and place it at his workdesk to grant him a great dose of nostalgia from the best days of wow. Cheers!

----------


## Kenneth

If I win the first thing I would do is send a pic to the Groupme I am in with all my PC friends to show it off. As to where I would put it? The gaming shelf of course!

----------


## phantom325

I have a ton of gaming stuff on my desk next to my monitors, and it would sit front and center. My hunter has a badass demon hunter transmog set and it would look awesome IRL. Ty for the opportunity Smitten :^) (and for the naming help the other day!)

----------


## Domo Kun

me me plz  :Smile: , id have it on top of my Nike Air V (5) DS Size 11 case, this would be awesome to add to a great Collection 

thx and gl 2 every1

----------


## coderx2

> me me plz , id have it on top of my Nike Air V (5) DS Size 11 case, this would be awesome to add to a great Collection 
> 
> thx and gl 2 every1


id glue it on top of my head

----------


## Nyarly

Will put it on my desk at work, next to the fallout bobblehead, to make everybody even more jealous.
And also, my troll with an alliance tabard would be awesome to immortalize ;_;

----------


## mpslayer

This is didn't even know they existed. I'm not sure if it would get along with army duck and my fallout wanderer so she'd go over here, might have to move the monitors down  :Wink:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

If I win I shall admire my furry tauren in all its glory right in front of my screen and pray to it every night before I go to bed.

----------


## Smitten

Hey guys, thanks for all the entries so far! I'm going to push the contest back another week because I had some unexpected bills pop up this week. New end date is 14th of August, 11:59PM AEST. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## Annaisha

Oh wow, giving monthly giveaways myself, I didn't think of this concept. I'd love to have my character 3d printed. Crossing my fingers and wishing the best of luck to all other participants of course!  :Smile: 

I'd put it in my PC case, which has the whole side made of out glass, and the front as well, illuminated with LED control righting. It wold look awesome having my character INSIDE my brand new look-through tower

----------


## Crimsonbeard

Dont have the minimum requirements on ym new account, but DAMN is this a GREAT PRIZE !

----------

